# iWorks



## Viablub (17 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Avis au personnes ayant acheté la suite iWorks ou un des applications de la suite pour l'iPad. Quels sont vos réactions? Quels sont les défauts?
Merci


----------



## regsam (17 Avril 2010)

J'aimerais savoir comment et où acheter la suite iWork pour mon iPad


----------



## Viablub (17 Avril 2010)

App Store US avec des carte américaine iTunes (possible d'en acheter sur eBay).


----------



## tmeritan (24 Avril 2010)

J'ai acheté les 3 applications sur le store US. Elles sont super sympa ... MAIS ... Il manque vraiment une  Intégration avec un système de fichier. La seul façon d'ouvrir un fichier c'est de de l'envoyer par mail... Pas d'intégration avec me.com (super dommage), et ps possible de synchroniser des fichiers avec iTunes (lamentable). Donc déçu : bon produit mais pas utilisable ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Pour moi perso le défaut de iWork est qu'il ne reprend pas tous les effets que tu puisse faire sur ton Mac ...
Espérons qu'Apple corrige le tire et qu'on puisse avoir la même suite que celle sur MAC


----------



## spaceiinvaders (25 Avril 2010)

Moi personnellement j'ai acheté que " Pages ", je le trouve assez sympa, malgré que oui il soit dirons nous incomplet. Je travail depuis plus d'un an journalièrement (et professionnellement) sur la suite iWork (plus précisément Pages) et en effet j'espère que des modifications seront apportés.

Après je n'ai pas acheté les deux autres car ce qui me fait hésiter c'est que d'ici deux mois elle seront en français... et ça serait dommage que je les ai en anglais et après en français...

Ou alors je m'abuse, je n'ai pas compris le système de l'apple store. J'ai créé un compte exprès pour le store US (car on peut pas utiliser son compte FR) donc une fois que l'apple store FR sera sortie, je ne me connecterais plus sur mon compte US et donc j'achèterai/téléchargerai tout sur mon compte FR...

Ou bien, est-il possible de transformer mon compte actuellement US en compte FR et du coup une fois le store FR sortie, mes applis déjà acheté comme Pages passeront en français ?

J'avoue être un petit peu perdue, ou du moins dans l'inconnu =)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Alors ce que tu peux essayer de faire c'est dans les informations du compte US mettre une adresse FR ..
Et surement que tu passeras sur l'APP STORE FR (à essayer) avec les applications télécharger sur US quand il seront sur le FR (hmm désolé si la phrase est pas très claire ^^)


----------



## Gwen (25 Avril 2010)

Non, cela ne marchera pas, les deux boutiques resteront indépendantes et nécessiteront chacune un identifiant différent.

Par contre, Page devrait apparaitre en FR lorsque le iPad sera dispo en France et a mon avis, ta version passera en français automatiquement, car ce sera la même pour le monde entier.


----------



## spaceiinvaders (25 Avril 2010)

D'accord merci.
Car en fait là depuis que je l'ai, j'ai une énorme retenue et je prend uniquement des appli a 99 cents (hormis Pages) car je me dis dans deux mois (même si c'est long) j'ai tout en français. Après, si il est dit quelque part que tous ce qui est Pages Keynote Numbers passeront FR à la sortie du store FR, là je prend tout. 

C'est ça mon problème en fait... Va t-il y'avoir deux versions distincts qui apparaîtront distinctement sur chacun des stores, ou une seule appli mis à jour à tout langage

Par exemple ya des petites applications même que je n'ose pas prendre comme le truc qui met des postit de peur a ne pas avoir la transformation fr quoi... Vest desagreable


----------

